# African Bullfrog Male?



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi guys just wondering whether you agree that it looks to be a male? Its so much more yellow in person.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

What does his (?) throat look like? Even young males tend to have a yellow blush to the throat.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Its got a slight yellow tinge to it, also im pretty sure i heard it call the other night, it was a kind of really deep sound as if you were blowing into a pipe. However i havnt heard him call since lol


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> What does his (?) throat look like? Even young males tend to have a yellow blush to the throat.


Throat should not be used to determine male/female, though males *tend* to have more yellow than females.

Any pics of head shape from direct above/infront.
These pics may help.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> Throat should not be used to determine male/female, *though males *tend *to have more yellow than females*.


What I said, mate! :lol2:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

To me in person after seeing those pictures he looks more male. Only time will tell!!


----------

